# RESCUED--Arkansas-Golden Mom w/four mixed pups-prob. not much chance.



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed that one of them takes her. If she were in NC, I feel pretty certain our group would take her, though she looks mixed. Poor girl. Once again the humans have let the dogs down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

Thank you I pray someone takes her, but so far no luck. I just emld. Memphis Area Gold. Ret. Rescue (suggested by Bob of Dirk's Fund) and I emld. some All Breed Rescues near Heber Springs, Arkansas.

Praying this Mom and her babies get to live!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Memphis is the closest GR rescue


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sad. I'm too far away to take them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Thanks, Anyway! Do you know any rescues in Arkansas that Might?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

It breaks my heart to see that this beautiful mom and her sweet pups with be PTS. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that a good soul comes to save them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They can come here if someone can get them here. I'll be able to do so much more once I leave Florida and move to Alabama.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't help in person, but please let me know if I can help with any costs.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think I'm in the right area to assist in a transport, but if I am and we can somehow get the dogs to Jenna in Florida, I'd help... although I'll be out of town IN Florida for the next week, which probably doesn't really help. :/


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think she looks like a GR mix. I wondered if the lighter appearance of the fur around her eyes was the beginning of her getting older? Poor sweet thing.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I sure hope someone takes her.And the babies...Poor souls.Do they have time?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miraculous news*

I have *Miraculous news!!!*:wavey::wavey:

Thank you, God!

So many people emld. and called for this Mom and Pups and Bob of Dirk's told me to contact Memphis Area Golden Ret. Rescue, which I did. They are taking this beautiful Golden Retriever Mom and her 4 little puppers into rescue!!

It's all because everyone worked together and wouldn't give up on them.

You can follow the story here on Facebook, if you like!!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yippeeeeee! What great news to wake up to!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG!!! What a relief. That is wonderful news! As soon as I read that they were safe, the tears started to flow. Happy tears.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

:bowl::bowl:Yeeeeeyyy!!!!!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

And thanks from another country too.
Thank you so much for keeping on trying for her, I think she is an older GR too. Not that it matters, she is a mum with pups and seemed to have no options. 
Good luck with her TLC and care, and the home finding for the little rascals when they are old enough. 
I fear this is not her first litter and hope she finds a very special home 
Bless you and good karma to everyone involved in this rescue!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome news!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on!!!!!! I was worried about them.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Karen you are a great advocate for these shelter kids!


----------

